# Looking for some answers



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey all,

As you may note I've posted in some other areas on the site that I plan on doing a complete overhaul on my tank in the very near future. I want a sand based substrate and live plants. I read that MTS do a great job of keeping the sand turned over and clean but that they also get out of hand rather quickly. Is there another snail that has the same benefits as the MTS with out the risk of a population explosion or damage to live plants? Or could I go the MTS route and also have a few assassin snails in the tank to combat the rapid population growth?

Chive On,

Alex


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have MTS and have had them for 6 months, I started with 4 adults and the population is manageable. As long as you do not over feed I don't forsee any issues.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

Cories will also sift through the sand looking for snacks.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I recommend the MTS. They do a great job, don't get out of control if you don't let them (aka don't over feed), and most of the time mine stay well out of sight. They also don't eat plants, which is a huge bonus. They make a terrible planting media though


----------



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kehy said:


> I recommend the MTS. They do a great job, don't get out of control if you don't let them (aka don't over feed), and most of the time mine stay well out of sight. They also don't eat plants, which is a huge bonus. They make a terrible planting media though


What do you mean they make a terrible planting medium?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

They always seem to be there when I try planting stuff, and when I finally get my plants all nice ans settled, the snails start moving and the plants start floating away...lol not a problem most of the time. Except when you're in a hurry and need to get stuff planted quickly. Then of course everything goes wrong


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've had MTS is planted tanks for years. I go months without seeing them. A population explosion is usually due to overfeeding. I really like them. Most of the time they are totally plant safe but can be of risk to a very few plants that are tender enough for them. I discovered this when I planted HC (Hemianthus callitrichoides) And they shredded it overnight lol. I decided HC wasn't for me anyway and I'd rather have the MTS.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love my MTS, though they only burrow down a max of about an inch into the substrate, so you will still need to stir sand-only beds. I keep Assassins as well, but they're not so much in a population-control mode as they were with, for example, my pond snail outbreak last year. As stated above, if you feed properly you won't have a problem with an outbreak.


----------

